# My New S.geryi



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

So I sold my beloved Piraya a few months ago and ended up with an empty tank. I bought a house and moved a few streets away from Thecableguy's house. I created a little fish room in my basement (i'll post pictures of it soon..) and gwent on to buy a S.Geryi for my empty tank.
The tank is not yet planted, but here are a few pictures of the fish. 
Enjoy !!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Awesome geryi but I have to be honest with you. I'm wondering why you sold such an incredible piraya?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!! I need 2 more of these guys so I can try and shoal 3 of them in my 125G.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Awesome pics and geryi Mat!!







Although it is much nicer in person








Glad I could make the trip with you to pick up the fish!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ksls said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!! I need 2 more of these guys so I can try and shoal 3 of them in my 125G.


it seems to be the magic # of them for a 125g...any more, 4 or 5, and the weakest get picked on and constantly harassed over territory.

and, very nice geryi there, moondemon


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great pick up, beautiful specimen...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you guys !!
This fish is really awsome. I can sit in front of his tank for hours...



Lifer374 said:


> Awesome geryi but I have to be honest with you. I'm wondering why you sold such an incredible piraya?


The piraya was amazing, but he'd stay in a corner of the tank all day and wouldn't move a lot... After 3 years I felt i'd be better with only serras...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Moondemon said:


> Awesome geryi but I have to be honest with you. I'm wondering why you sold such an incredible piraya?


The piraya was amazing, but he'd stay in a corner of the tank all day and wouldn't move a lot... After 3 years I felt i'd be better with only serras...
[/quote]

gottcha. 
Speaking of your other serra's. I think its time for an update on that rhombeus.

Again nice Geryi! I hope you get many years with him.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful Geryi and I'm really liking your choice of substrate too. Congratz on the sweet pick up!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

beautiful geryi


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I love that stripe! Stunning Geryi!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Killer geryi man


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

extraordinary specimen


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pickup Moon!...Excellent specimen!...Your Geryi rocks like a SEPULTURA concert!!!....


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

My favorite Piranha!!!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice i would love to have one


----------



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice look for the tank.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a stunning looking geryi. im very jealous. congrats on getting him a beauty for sure


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. 
I planted the tank last Friday and i'll post some updated pics soon, as well some of my other setups.
The geryi had some irritation on his chin, like a chimple, but that's all going away quickly as it was probably due to the small shipping plastic box it came in from South America... He still didn't eat after 8 days in his new home... i'll be very patient as it's pretty normal !


----------



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

B-E-A-UUU-TIFUL!!


----------

